# Columbia MFA Creative Producing 2017



## HBG (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey all,

Wanted to get a jump start and  open up a thread for those who have been admitted to the Creative Producing program at Columbia for Fall 2017.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 20, 2017)

HBG said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted to get a jump start and  open up a thread for those who have been admitted to the Creative Producing program at Columbia for Fall 2017.



Thanks for starting this thread! Are you going? Still deliberating? It's the only program I applied to, so I'll be there in the fall


----------



## Cecil (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey! I've been admitted to the Creative Producing program, but I also have a really good offer from NYU Grad Film. 
Not sure what to choose yet, if someone could help me with some advice that would be great!


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 20, 2017)

I will also most likely be at Columbia in the fall as well! I got offers from other schools, but I like the approach of Columbia's program the most.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 20, 2017)

Cecil said:


> Hey! I've been admitted to the Creative Producing program, but I also have a really good offer from NYU Grad Film.
> Not sure what to choose yet, if someone could help me with some advice that would be great!



If you're like me, and 100% know that you want to go into producing, then I would pick Columbia. If you're leaning towards directing or being a DP, NYU Graduate Film offers an amazing opportunity as well. It just depends on what path you want to take.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 20, 2017)

So is this Zoom call on Friday for all 24 of us that got accepted? Or is it going to be a handful of us at a time?

My email said one of the producers from Moonlight will be on the call which is awesome!


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 20, 2017)

Cecil said:


> Hey! I've been admitted to the Creative Producing program, but I also have a really good offer from NYU Grad Film.
> Not sure what to choose yet, if someone could help me with some advice that would be great!



Hey Cecil - I hope this helps - 

I'm a born and raised New Yorker and I attended to NYU Tisch Undergrad. I know - not the graduate program but there are a lot of similarities, particularly in the schools approach and philosophy towards filmmaking. I started in their film program (and didn't love it) so I transferred to Gallatin (another college at NYU). 

I personally found the NYU Tisch undergrad program academically underwhelming and limiting. It was also very technical and I was more interested in business management / leadership in creative industries. Frankly, I think this technical focus continues to carry over into the graduate program and (in my opinion) directors / dp's will benefit the most from an NYU MFA. I think the only way I would've gone back to Tisch is if I had (A) gotten a full ride and (B) was enrolling in the MBA / MFA program with Stern. 

A bunch of my best friends (including my boyfriend) went through the NYU undergrad program. It's hard for me to speak too poorly of that program because all of my friends seem to have benefitted from the experience.  And while I don't recall my friends raving about their classes (I think the politics and redtape was pretty frustrating), everyone I know seems to cherish their NYU peer network. Also, the NYU in LA Alumni network is THE BOMB and was my saving grace when I lived in LA after college.  

Ultimately - I wanted access to a new network and going back to NYU, even for graduate school, wouldn't really satisfy desire on my part....I also wanted a film program that heavily emphasized Storytelling, something Columbia is well respected for. Lastly, I love that with my Creative Producing track at CU, I can still take a huge chunk of the same classes the Screenwriting students. As an aspiring Writer / Producer, Columbia just made the most sense for me. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to send me a DM.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 20, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> If you're like me, and 100% know that you want to go into producing, then I would pick Columbia. If you're leaning towards directing or being a DP, NYU Graduate Film offers an amazing opportunity as well. It just depends on what path you want to take.



agreed! and said much more concisely


----------



## Cecil (Mar 20, 2017)

Claire, this truly helps me! I needed an honest opinon based on experience.  I definetly want to focus on production, and also have a different approach to Storytelling, considering I´ve been working as a screenwriter and producer since I graduated from college. I´m not going to say that the desicion is already made, but the scale is leaning towards Columbia!


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm super happy that was helpful! And oh my - Excuse all those typos! So embarrassing 

Hope to see you next fall! Def share when you've made your official decision. Either way - you're headed to one of the best film schools in the world and that's with celebrating!


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> So is this Zoom call on Friday for all 24 of us that got accepted? Or is it going to be a handful of us at a time?


I think it'll be for all of us, as said in the email "we will be offering a special Zoom call for you all". --- Gonna be a really crowded screen lol
I look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## K (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi allll 

I will most likely choose Columbia too (still haven't heard back from UCLA, but Columbia was my first choice anyway!) I am so so so excited for this program and to meet/work with everyone from everywhere. And of course, excited about the upcoming zoom call! 

*Unfortunately I haven't received any aid from the school - kudos to those of you who did receive scholarship from the school! So... I am currently a full-time scholarship hunter.  : )


----------



## HBG (Mar 21, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! Are you going? Still deliberating? It's the only program I applied to, so I'll be there in the fall


Hi! I hope to be attending in the fall too!


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 21, 2017)

jiff said:


> Hi allll
> 
> I will most likely choose Columbia too (still haven't heard back from UCLA, but Columbia was my first choice anyway!) I am so so so excited for this program and to meet/work with everyone from everywhere. And of course, excited about the upcoming zoom call!
> 
> *Unfortunately I haven't received any aid from the school - kudos to those of you who did receive scholarship from the school! So... I am currently a full-time scholarship hunter.  : )



Once we get CU email addy's, we should be able to access this site: Welcome | Artists' Resource Center
Apparently it's regularly updated with outside grant and funding opportunities.


----------



## BGF (Mar 22, 2017)

Late to joining conversations on this site, but I'll be there in the Fall!  Received some money from Columbia (yay!) but definitely hunting for additional aid to help offset. Excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 22, 2017)

I was wondering if anybody has gotten anything in the mail? I forget if they said 1 or 2 weeks before we receive our official packages on the phone.


----------



## BGF (Mar 22, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> I was wondering if anybody has gotten anything in the mail? I forget if they said 1 or 2 weeks before we receive our official packages on the phone.



Nothing yet- I think Jack said within 2 weeks?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 22, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> I was wondering if anybody has gotten anything in the mail? I forget if they said 1 or 2 weeks before we receive our official packages on the phone.



Nothing yet over here. I emailed about this today actually and Jack said we should receive a welcome packet via email sometime next week. I also cc'd admissions on that email, and they haven't gotten back yet but might have more firm details. When I hear, I'll share with the thread.


----------



## HBG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey everyone! I got an email with the link to the application status, you'll find your acceptance letter and other docs there!


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 22, 2017)

HBG said:


> Hey everyone! I got an email with the link to the application status, you'll find your acceptance letter and other docs there!



Oh wow - look at that! Found the email sitting in my spam folder


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 22, 2017)

I just found my email too except my Gmail placed it in my promotions tab? Weird how they sort these things lol


----------



## K (Mar 22, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Once we get CU email addy's, we should be able to access this site: Welcome | Artists' Resource Center
> Apparently it's regularly updated with outside grant and funding opportunities.



I actually got there, but realized we needed our CUIDs - which we now have yay!


----------



## K (Mar 22, 2017)

oops I lied. No commitment = no email = no access : P


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 23, 2017)

jiff said:


> oops I lied. No commitment = no email = no access : P



they give us guest username and password to access to the arc site. It's in the PDF included with all the admissions paperwork. I think it's like a 4-5 page document called getting started! I've already started combing for things to apply to  

DM me if you have a hard time finding it!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 23, 2017)

so... what happens with wait listed folks LOL... what kind of aid and taking out graduate plus loans etc etc...


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 23, 2017)

Cecil said:


> Hey! I've been admitted to the Creative Producing program, but I also have a really good offer from NYU Grad Film.
> Not sure what to choose yet, if someone could help me with some advice that would be great!


I think these are SUCH vastly different programs. In a nutshell, if you want to do immersive script/character/structure work I think Columbia is the place. Also if you are looking to produce, the 2:1 ratio at CU is really an advantage to the producers. There are two writer/directors to every producer.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 23, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I think these are SUCH vastly different programs. In a nutshell, if you want to do immersive script/character/structure work I think Columbia is the place. Also if you are looking to produce, the 2:1 ratio at CU is really an advantage to the producers. There are two writer/directors to every producer.



What will the course load be like in our first year? Also beyond the directors/screenwriters/producers, where do you guys pull positions like editors, audio, etc.? Is it more of an everybody in the program kind of fills every position or do you guys maybe find undergraduate students for those roles?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 23, 2017)

@BF @Cecil @Guac @HBG @ireneyang @jiff @Tony Yang

Just curious if anyone would be down for a portfolio share on this thread! I don't mind going first...but only if ya'll won't leave me hanging 

And is anyone else ridiculously excited and thinking that the fall is way too far away? 

And one more thing to get everyone excited. Check out this article about the new CU Morningside Campus where some of the SOA facilities are gonna be housed....I think we chose a fine time to come to CU


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 23, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> @BF @Cecil @Guac @HBG @ireneyang @jiff @Tony Yang
> 
> Just curious if anyone would be down for a portfolio share on this thread! I don't mind going first...but only if ya'll won't leave me hanging
> 
> ...



Nice find! You've made me even more hyped for the upcoming fall than before haha. 

I'd be more than happy to share portfolios! Do you want to just post stuff here or do it over DM?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 23, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Nice find! You've made me even more hyped for the upcoming fall than before haha.
> 
> I'd be more than happy to share portfolios! Do you want to just post stuff here or do it over DM?



Let's post here. I don't mind and my videos are all public anyway. 
But if anyone wants to DM because their material is sensitive (or unreleased), feel free! 

Tadaima (Short Film) 
Fortissimo (Short Film) 
SuperSwell Reel - I had mixed feelings about submitting this. I'm an experiential producer and left the agency world to launch my own company. My admissions essay was also mostly about entrepreneurship. Def made my application feel way more "businessy" than "creative" which made me nervous. But I guess it worked! 

I'm looking forward to watching everyone's work!


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 23, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Let's post here. I don't mind and my videos are all public anyway.
> But if anyone wants to DM because their material is sensitive (or unreleased), feel free!
> 
> Tadaima (Short Film)
> ...


Wow, awesome work Claire!! I particularly enjoyed Tadaima. 

I feel so amateurish posting my portfolio now because I just wrapped up undergrad this past summer at Michigan State haha. So all of my films are student projects I did for class or produced on my own with friends.





 - I'm still wrapping up post production on this film, but this is a 5 minute excerpt (full short film will be 30 minutes) from a film I produced immediately after graduation. This was my 1st "independent" production not affiliated with the school and I chose this cause it was the most visually appealing out of the films I've produced so far.





 - Senior project for one of my producing classes





 - Senior project for my directing class





 (PW: Portuguese) - This was a feature length film that was sponsored by the university that I was the lead/supervising producer for. It was a collaboration between the film and theater department and over 100 students came together to make the film (we even had Freshman directors!). I only submitted the trailer for the film because of the 30 minute time limit, but I talked about my experience producing the film in my personal essay.


----------



## BGF (Mar 23, 2017)

These are wonderful! Amazing work.

I had only included one project with my application -->


----------



## HBG (Mar 23, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> @BF @Cecil @Guac @HBG @ireneyang @jiff @Tony Yang
> 
> Just curious if anyone would be down for a portfolio share on this thread! I don't mind going first...but only if ya'll won't leave me hanging
> 
> ...



Would love to share my portfolio, but I've got a few works that are unreleased yet. I can shoot a private link for anyone interested!


----------



## Cecil (Mar 23, 2017)

oh Wow! I´ll share tomorrow, it´s very late here in Milan. Awesome work everybody!!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm going to need one of you to not attend so, I can get off the waitlist! Lol


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 23, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> What will the course load be like in our first year? Also beyond the directors/screenwriters/producers, where do you guys pull positions like editors, audio, etc.? Is it more of an everybody in the program kind of fills every position or do you guys maybe find undergraduate students for those roles?



For me, the workload was not overwhelming. Yes, it was busy but I found I had enough time to spend on all of the assignments and classwork. I'll qualify this by saying I am from the city so I didn't need to "experience New York." Whatever that means. I am also a workaholic and in a long term relationship, so I never budgeted time for socializing and/or dating. 

You will be required to produce three filmed exercises and direct three in-class scenes PER SEMESTER (that's 12 exercises over an 8-month period, do the math . Also you'll write two short scripts, an entire outline and first draft of a feature, direct a 3-5 and an 8-12min short, plus produce an 8-12 for another student. And you will also be helping other students on set. There are also mandatory "workshops" on production throughout the first year. Maybe some other stuff I'm forgetting. 

For crew positions, you can just grab other classmates for exercises, which are like short sketches for your directing class. For bigger projects, like thew 3-5 (winter break) or the 8-12 (summer break) you want to step it up crew wise. I have found that there are students that can do some nice work. There are about 5-6 of us (myself included) that are professionally experienced or very very good sound people. 

Its actually a great time to punch up on your editing and lighting and set skills. Columbia IS NOT A PRODUCTION SCHOOL. Columbia is a story school and as I've posted many times before, incoming students should have realistic expectations of production resources and training at this "story school."

Expect to have VERY LITTLE if any contact with the undergrads. They are doing their own thing for the most part.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 23, 2017)

HBG said:


> Would love to share my portfolio, but I've got a few works that are unreleased yet. I can shoot a private link for anyone interested!



Yeah! I'll check it out!


----------



## K (Mar 23, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> they give us guest username and password to access to the arc site. It's in the PDF included with all the admissions paperwork. I think it's like a 4-5 page document called getting started! I've already started combing for things to apply to
> 
> DM me if you have a hard time finding it!




thanks so much! found it!


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi everyone! I will attend in fall as well! See you guys soon!


----------



## Operator (Mar 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> so... what happens with wait listed folks LOL... what kind of aid and taking out graduate plus loans etc etc...


I called today and asked about the waitlist for financial aid. They said they were going to send me an email about that tomorrow since I called 5 minutes before closing. I'll post an update when they get back to me. And what the hell is up with these damn broker fees for every apartment I've been looking for online? I'm gonna have to end up living in New Jersey at this rate.


----------



## Operator (Mar 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I'm going to need one of you to not attend so, I can get off the waitlist! Lol


Me too!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 23, 2017)

Operator said:


> Me too!




So... cheap housing... its not easy to find but YOU CAN FIND IT. JUST LOOK!! You will have to pay lots of fees when renting an apartment in this city. My finance and I pay $1550 for a one bedroom in Astoria.

Also, don't forget monthly metro cards just went up as well for the subway!


----------



## Operator (Mar 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> So... cheap housing... its not easy to find but YOU CAN FIND IT. JUST LOOK!! You will have to pay lots of fees when renting an apartment in this city. My finance and I pay $1550 for a one bedroom in Astoria.
> 
> Also, don't forget monthly metro cards just went up as well for the subway!


I have a car, but something tells me I won't need it while I'm there. Especially with trying to find a parking garage or whatever over there.


----------



## Cecil (Mar 24, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> @BF @Cecil @Guac @HBG @ireneyang @jiff @Tony Yang
> 
> Just curious if anyone would be down for a portfolio share on this thread! I don't mind going first...but only if ya'll won't leave me hanging
> 
> ...



This is the only work I submitted with my application.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 24, 2017)

Operator said:


> I have a car, but something tells me I won't need it while I'm there. Especially with trying to find a parking garage or whatever over there.



There are some really awesome gems to be found uptown in Washington Heights, Hamilton Heights, Inwood, and of course Harlem (though those are quickly disappearing it feels like each year!). 

NYC brokers can suck so hard, but if anyone wants to go that route, I can not recommend Bohemia Realty Group enough. They helped my boyfriend and I find an awesome apartment that we may never leave. 

@Operator  - I feel you about the car! When I moved back to NYC from LA, I gave up my car but my boyfriend decided to keep pick-up truck back with him. As a born and raised Queens girls, I never even thought I would learn to drive, let alone enjoy it. But I have to admit, I love living in NYC with access to a vehicle and I can't imagine not having a car at this point. We chose to live uptown because the parking garages in Washington Heights are fairly affordable (compared to other areas of the city). The extra parking expense isn't ideal but we never have to hunt for parking and we don't worry about digging the truck out of the snow in the winter. It's also really helpful for running errands and we use it on productions quite a lot.  Of course living in NYC without a car is 100% possible and I'd be lying if we haven't considered ditching our vehicle when it comes time to pay that parking bill


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 24, 2017)

Operator said:


> I have a car, but something tells me I won't need it while I'm there. Especially with trying to find a parking garage or whatever over there.



did you get anything about financial aid yet?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 24, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> So... cheap housing... its not easy to find but YOU CAN FIND IT. JUST LOOK!! You will have to pay lots of fees when renting an apartment in this city. My finance and I pay $1550 for a one bedroom in Astoria.
> 
> Also, don't forget monthly metro cards just went up as well for the subway!


I'd also reccomend, once you decide to attend, to apply for student housing through CU. We have a small, but stable (and very close) studio for $1340/mo with 100MB/sec broadband. The Columbia housing lease terms are also great. And better to apply sooner than later, its a first come first serve basis. You can also get into multiple bedroom situations for cheaper.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 24, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'd also reccomend, once you decide to attend, to apply for student housing through CU. We have a small, but stable (and very close) studio for $1340/mo with 100MB/sec broadband. The Columbia housing lease terms are also great. And better to apply sooner than later, its a first come first serve basis. You can also get into multiple bedroom situations for cheaper.




That sounds great!! Luckily I already live here and the campus is only 45mins to an hour on the subway for me. Fiancé and I are in a place where we love! This would be perfect for "operator" and others from out of state!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 25, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'd also reccomend, once you decide to attend, to apply for student housing through CU. We have a small, but stable (and very close) studio for $1340/mo with 100MB/sec broadband. The Columbia housing lease terms are also great. And better to apply sooner than later, its a first come first serve basis. You can also get into multiple bedroom situations for cheaper.




Can you give us a breakdown of what our schedule will look like at school? Since I do hold a job I need to know.

Typical Monday-Friday class, hours ... etc etc


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 25, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Can you give us a breakdown of what our schedule will look like at school? Since I do hold a job I need to know.
> 
> Typical Monday-Friday class, hours ... etc etc


 Here is what Patrick, a current student, posted on page 2 to a similar question I asked earlier: 

"For me, the workload was not overwhelming. Yes, it was busy but I found I had enough time to spend on all of the assignments and classwork. I'll qualify this by saying I am from the city so I didn't need to "experience New York." Whatever that means. I am also a workaholic and in a long term relationship, so I never budgeted time for socializing and/or dating. 

You will be required to produce three filmed exercises and direct three in-class scenes PER SEMESTER (that's 12 exercises over an 8-month period, do the math . Also you'll write two short scripts, an entire outline and first draft of a feature, direct a 3-5 and an 8-12min short, plus produce an 8-12 for another student. And you will also be helping other students on set. There are also mandatory "workshops" on production throughout the first year. Maybe some other stuff I'm forgetting. "

On their website, they highly recommend for people NOT to take a job (part-time or full) because of how intensive the course load is in the first two years.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 25, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Here is what Patrick, a current student, posted on page 2 to a similar question I asked earlier:
> 
> "For me, the workload was not overwhelming. Yes, it was busy but I found I had enough time to spend on all of the assignments and classwork. I'll qualify this by saying I am from the city so I didn't need to "experience New York." Whatever that means. I am also a workaholic and in a long term relationship, so I never budgeted time for socializing and/or dating.
> 
> ...




I saw that already but it doesn't answer my question. I'm talking about actual hours broken down and what time classes are so, for my job lol


----------



## K (Mar 25, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'd also reccomend, once you decide to attend, to apply for student housing through CU. We have a small, but stable (and very close) studio for $1340/mo with 100MB/sec broadband. The Columbia housing lease terms are also great. And better to apply sooner than later, its a first come first serve basis. You can also get into multiple bedroom situations for cheaper.



This is great - thank you for the suggestion! I was wondering though, if it is possible to extend the lease without moving out? Usually dorms/campus housings make you leave during breaks. Because if they do, I feel like living off campus is better and saves up in the long run.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 25, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I saw that already but it doesn't answer my question. I'm talking about actual hours broken down and what time classes are so, for my job lol



Patrick will probably able to give you the exact breakdown for each day, but from our conference call yesterday, we were told each class is 3 hours long and we have 5 classes in the fall and 6 classes in the spring. So class time alone will take 15-18 hours a week.

If you're lucky and moved off the waitlist, from everything the alumni and professors told us, I'm really under the distinct impression that you will have to quit your job (if it's full time) or put it on hold for at least the 1st year of the program.

In addition, I know paying for tuition is a huge undertaking, but in my mind I would prefer to devote all of my time and focus to the program and not be forced to split time between my job and my education. I can't speak towards your situation personally, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 25, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Patrick will probably able to give you the exact breakdown for each day, but from our conference call yesterday, we were told each class is 3 hours long and we have 5 classes in the fall and 6 classes in the spring. So class time alone will take 15-18 hours a week.
> 
> If you're lucky and moved off the waitlist, from everything the alumni and professors told us, I'm really under the distinct impression that you will have to quit your job (if it's full time) or put it on hold for at least the 1st year of the program.
> 
> In addition, I know paying for tuition is a huge undertaking, but in my mind I would prefer to devote all of my time and focus to the program and not be forced to split time between my job and my education. I can't speak towards your situation personally, but that's just my 2 cents.




I work at Apple on 5th avenue so, most of my times are overnight Friday and Saturday or late shifts like 8pm or 9pm to 2am


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 25, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Patrick will probably able to give you the exact breakdown for each day, but from our conference call yesterday, we were told each class is 3 hours long and we have 5 classes in the fall and 6 classes in the spring. So class time alone will take 15-18 hours a week.
> 
> If you're lucky and moved off the waitlist, from everything the alumni and professors told us, I'm really under the distinct impression that you will have to quit your job (if it's full time) or put it on hold for at least the 1st year of the program.
> 
> In addition, I know paying for tuition is a huge undertaking, but in my mind I would prefer to devote all of my time and focus to the program and not be forced to split time between my job and my education. I can't speak towards your situation personally, but that's just my 2 cents.




I'm also from NYC and managed to get through 2 master programs with the same job! Hopefully it could work


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 26, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I saw that already but it doesn't answer my question. I'm talking about actual hours broken down and what time classes are so, for my job lol



Honestly, if you are not able to move your Apple Store schedule around your Master's Program schedule I would rethink your priorities. I'm not trying to be a dickhead here because as a low-income student, work and school have typically gone hand-in-hand for me as well, but at the MFA level, you should allow yourself to focus 100% on your work. You are building a career, give it the time it deserves. Most students put in about 40-50 hours a week, especially in the first year. 

Let's do some math, because math is fun. 

Class time 
Six classes per semester/week (this includes your HTC requirement.) Four Hours per class (that includes commute time, early arrival, making it out of Dodge and to the train, stopping to get coffee before class, etc. )
24 hours of class time.
3 hours of additional class time per week. (Discussion sessions, directing advisers, meeting with prof, etc.)
2 hours a week on average working on your own exercises (that's 3-4 hours on each of the 6 directing assignments, divided over the 16 week semester)
5 hours a week helping other classmates with their exercises. (If you are spending 3-4 hours on your exercises, this allows for overages and travel. And this is just for helping ONE student, you will likely help more than one every week, so this is a conservative estimate.)
---------------------------
34 hours a week, just on "base" classwork.

This is a conservative estimate at best and doesn't account for:
1. Script writing time (2+ hours a day)
2. Project Prep (Safety process, paperwork, casting, rehearsals, location scouting, etc for 3-5 films and 8-12 films) This could be 100+ hours over a semester.
3. Class "bunching." Because you do not get to pick your classes in the first year, often there will be "bunching" where you will have a class at 10-1 and then 2-5. So that middle hour is "lost" to lunch. 
4. Oh yeah, and you're a human, so you need to sleep, eat, go see a movie or master class, get laid, have a drink, go to a museum, etc.
5. Travel. If you HAVE to live in Brooklyn, you will have a 1.5hr train ride each way. That's 3 hours of ride time and if you have classes only three days a week, that's nearly 10 hours of travel time a week. Yikes. And likely you will be coming to campus 4-5 days a week. That's alot of hours. 

So I think my 40-50 hour estimate might even be light. 

Could you do this AND keep a job, possibly. 
I am sure if CAN be done, but the question is WHY? 
Everything on this list is awesome and fun and worth devoting your time time. Why cut yourself short?




jiff said:


> This is great - thank you for the suggestion! I was wondering though, if it is possible to extend the lease without moving out? Usually dorms/campus housings make you leave during breaks. Because if they do, I feel like living off campus is better and saves up in the long run.



The university runs on nine month leases with the ability to extend through the summer months. So you can stay in Grad school housing (like I do) all year for your entire time at CU, if you'd like. Lots of people choose to move away in thesis years. 

The other great part is that Columbia housing allows flexible exits, so if you "break" your lease, you only pay a one-month penalty.Also, and this isn't "official" they've been very flexible when it comes to rent payments around disbursement time and summer season. They've been cool about being a little behind.  



Tony Yang said:


> Patrick will probably able to give you the exact breakdown for each day, but from our conference call yesterday, we were told each class is 3 hours long and we have 5 classes in the fall and 6 classes in the spring. So class time alone will take 15-18 hours a week. If you're lucky and moved off the waitlist, from everything the alumni and professors told us, I'm really under the distinct impression that you will have to quit your job (if it's full time) or put it on hold for at least the 1st year of the program.
> 
> In addition, I know paying for tuition is a huge undertaking, but in my mind I would prefer to devote all of my time and focus to the program and not be forced to split time between my job and my education. I can't speak towards your situation personally, but that's just my 2 cents.


See above.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 26, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Honestly, if you are not able to move your Apple Store schedule around your Master's Program schedule I would rethink your priorities. I'm not trying to be a dickhead here because as a low-income student, work and school have typically gone hand-in-hand for me as well, but at the MFA level, you should allow yourself to focus 100% on your work. You are building a career, give it the time it deserves. Most students put in about 40-50 hours a week, especially in the first year.
> 
> Let's do some math, because math is fun.
> 
> ...




Not to bad! Thanks for the input! I live in Long Island City so travel is not bad at all for me. Sounds like the other master programs I went through. Apple is flexible. But thank you for all that sir!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 26, 2017)

Roughly what's the max I can take out in graduate plus loans?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 26, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Not to bad! Thanks for the input! I live in Long Island City so travel is not bad at all for me. Sounds like the other master programs I went through. Apple is flexible. But thank you for all that sir!



I would continue to chat with as many current students and take Patrick’s comment to heart.  This advice everyone is giving about the time commitment is golden and has been repeated for years to countless students, including myself! 

I don’t profess to know your full situation, but this part-time job thing is something I’ve personally dealt with as well. 

I was admitted to CU’s CP MFA program 2 years ago and I was 100% convinced that I could do the program and maintain a job part-time. But after I spoke with admitted students and Ira, it became overwhelmingly obvious that my plan was nuts and would have a negative impact on my overall experience. 

One student said, should I attempt to balance a part time job with the program, make sure to have a financial contingency plan so that when I decide to quit my p/t job mid semester, I had somewhere to turn for funding. Another friend who’s also an alum, legit laughed when I shared my part-time job + MFA dreams. Her response: “And you expect your classmates to work around your part-time job schedule to include you in their shoots and projects? Good luck.”  Ouch, but I needed to hear that. 

I thought long and hard, and decided that if I was gonna spend all this damn money to attend, I might as well take the advice of the alumni and professors and do the program they way they suggest (at least in that very first year). 

Since I was still super uncomfortable not earning, I didn’t accept my offer at that time. Instead, I decided to wait, save, and become mentally / emotionally comfortable with the idea of taking time off from work (and taking on loans) to pursue this program. 

That’s my personal experience with this. We’re all adults here and gotta do what makes sense for us.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 26, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Roughly what's the max I can take out in graduate plus loans?



This page gives a lot of details about the Grad Plus Loans: 
Subsidized and Unsubsidized Loans

Also, you may want to give the CU Financial Aid office a call this week and see what direction they can give waitlisted students about preparing for the Financial Cost of CU, in the event you don't find out until late summer.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 26, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Honestly, if you are not able to move your Apple Store schedule around your Master's Program schedule I would rethink your priorities. I'm not trying to be a dickhead here because as a low-income student, work and school have typically gone hand-in-hand for me as well, but at the MFA level, you should allow yourself to focus 100% on your work. You are building a career, give it the time it deserves. Most students put in about 40-50 hours a week, especially in the first year.
> 
> Let's do some math, because math is fun.
> 
> ...


@Patrick Clement  - I have an embarrassingly basic question, but do CU School of the Arts grad students get access to the Columbia gym as part of their tution / university facility fees? Because if the film program is based out of Dodge Hall...and Dodge Fitness Center is under that building (I assume)...I can already see where I'll be during some of those breaks between classes


----------



## Operator (Mar 26, 2017)

Financial Aid office never got back to me. I'm going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Operator (Mar 26, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Roughly what's the max I can take out in graduate plus loans?


There is no limit. Here's a document about PLUS loads directly from their official site.
https://ifap.ed.gov/dlbulletins/attachments/DLB0703Attach.pdf


----------



## HBG (Mar 27, 2017)

Don't know when I should pay the deposit!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 27, 2017)

Operator said:


> Financial Aid office never got back to me. I'm going to call them tomorrow.



Spoke to them... people on wait list get no financial aid information till we are accepted. So, scholarships etc etc... no info till we get moved off.

Also, what is Jack email?


----------



## HBG (Mar 27, 2017)

@Cecil did we apply to the same exact schools haha


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 27, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Roughly what's the max I can take out in graduate plus loans?





Operator said:


> There is no limit. Here's a document about PLUS loads directly from their official site.
> https://ifap.ed.gov/dlbulletins/attachments/DLB0703Attach.pdf



I am a Grad Plus Loan Student so I can explain how this has worked for me. 
If you have other loans or scholarships, grad plus will cover the rest.
You do need to pass a credit check, but I read that so long as you don't have a bankruptcy, you should be fine.

The Grad Plus Loan covers all of my expenses which includes tuition, housing, minimal living expenses, etc. 
The school has a "cost of attendance" 
First- and Second-Year MFA Students, All Programs | Columbia University School of the Arts 
Basically they add up your other scholarships and loans and the Grad Plus covers the rest. 

The school has a "schedule" of limits, which dictate the total loan amounts.

This year the base rental allocation is about $1,235/mo
That is what you can borrow to start. If your rent is more, like mine is at $1,340, you can submit an increase request for the difference. So if you pay $1500/mo, you can borrow for that. Catch is, you can only borrow for a 9-month period. During school months. 

I found the amounts to be reasonable, if a little low. Living in NY is expensive, so $500 "personal expense" allotment seems low when you live in one of the most expensive cities in the world. 

You can also borrow of "school projects."
Your 8-12 (in town/out-of-town) $2,500/$3,500
Your D4 $3,500/$4,500
Your Thesis up to $15,000

You can also borrow a one-time I think $2,000 for a new computer. 

As a low income student, I was really happy to be able to cover nearly all of my expenses through the year. 
It's tight, but you can make it work and I've been able to focus fully on my studies. 



clairewitchproject said:


> @Patrick Clement  - I have an embarrassingly basic question, but do CU School of the Arts grad students get access to the Columbia gym as part of their tution / university facility fees? Because if the film program is based out of Dodge Hall...and Dodge Fitness Center is under that building (I assume)...I can already see where I'll be during some of those breaks between classes



The gym membership is covered by your tuition fees. So no additional $$$. 
They do offer other classes and towel/locker service for a fee. 

It's just north of Dodge Hall, underground. So about a 2min walk from the film building. 
I won't lie. I've never been.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 27, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I am a Grad Plus Loan Student so I can explain how this has worked for me.
> If you have other loans or scholarships, grad plus will cover the rest.
> You do need to pass a credit check, but I read that so long as you don't have a bankruptcy, you should be fine.
> 
> ...




That really helps me out! My fiancé and I live in Astoria and our rent is 1550/month. Do they give you the large sum of graduate plus loans in sept or do I have to wait a few months for it? I know my first masters I had to wait till Nov to get the check.

My girlfriend works in the film industry so, when it comes to shooting... luckily I have a leg up from her LOL


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 27, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> That really helps me out! My fiancé and I live in Astoria and our rent is 1550/month. Do they give you the large sum of graduate plus loans in sept or do I have to wait a few months for it?



There are two disbursements, one in September and one in February. If I recall, the first year disbursements took a little longer, because of some administrative enrollment trigger. I guess they wait a little longer to make sure you are actually going.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 27, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> There are two disbursements, one in September and one in February. If I recall, the first year disbursements took a little longer, because of some administrative enrollment trigger. I guess they wait a little longer to make sure you are actually going.



So.. if my math is correct LOL... I could potentially get 27,900 over the course of the first year unless I did it wrong lol


----------



## Operator (Mar 28, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> So.. if my math is correct LOL... I could potentially get 27,900 over the course of the first year unless I did it wrong lol


You're gonna get a lot more than that. Tuition is around $31k per semester. Plus you have to factor in the cost of living as well. Cost of Attendance (Tuition, rent, books, food, travel, etc) for the year is around $90k.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 28, 2017)

Just confirmed my attendance and about to send my deposit in. 

Hope to see everybody in the fall! Next step is finding an apartment that allows dogs lol


----------



## HBG (Mar 28, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Just confirmed my attendance and about to send my deposit in.
> 
> Hope to see everybody in the fall! Next step is finding an apartment that allows dogs lol


Let's connect outside the forum! This goes to everyone that's confirming attendance!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm going to need a few people not to go LOL


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 28, 2017)

HBG said:


> Let's connect outside the forum! This goes to everyone that's confirming attendance!



Awesome! I accepted my offer last night. See you all in the Fall! If anyone has any NYC-living related questions, feel free to get in touch. 

@Tony Yang - how big is your pup? I find that a lot of city apartment landlords prefer small dogs. I, too, was super nervous about finding a dog-friendly apartment, but in good news, they do exist!


----------



## HBG (Mar 28, 2017)

@clairewitchproject @Tony Yang just accepted my offer!


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 28, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Awesome! I accepted my offer last night. See you all in the Fall! If anyone has any NYC-living related questions, feel free to get in touch.
> 
> @Tony Yang - how big is your pup? I find that a lot of city apartment landlords prefer small dogs. I, too, was super nervous about finding a dog-friendly apartment, but in good news, they do exist!



He's a golden retriever! Just got him this year. He's on the smaller side, around 60 pounds. My parents travel too much for work so unfortunately it's not an option for him to stay home.He's really well behaved, and never barks so hopefully I can find a dog-friendly apartment and landlord.

However, it's more than likely that I'll have to look into living by myself in a single apartment. I was thinking of asking all the fall attendees once we got a FB group up and running if there was anybody cool living with a dog, but it's a bit much to ask for considering most of us are strangers that haven't met at this point.

Here's a picture of him for anybody curious haha


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 28, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> He's a golden retriever! Just got him this year. He's on the smaller side, around 60 pounds. My parents travel too much for work so unfortunately it's not an option for him to stay home.He's really well behaved, and never barks so hopefully I can find a dog-friendly apartment and landlord.
> 
> However, it's more than likely that I'll have to look into living by myself in a single apartment. I was thinking of asking all the fall attendees once we got a FB group up and running if there was anybody cool living with a dog, but it's a bit much too ask for considering most of us are strangers that haven't met at this point.




my apartment allows a dog but my finance and I had to pay a pet fee an extra $200 when we moved in


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 28, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> my apartment allows a dog but my finance and I had to pay a pet fee an extra $200 when we moved in



Same. My bldg typically only allows dogs under 25 lbs, but our dog doesn't bark and is super well behaved. At our realtors suggestion, we actually brought her with us on all our apartment visits. That was a big help bc we were able to convince apt owners and landlords to make an exception for her due to her good behavior. She's also part Pitt, and so we also have that breed bias barrier to deal with.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 28, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Same. My bldg typically only allows dogs under 25 lbs, but our dog doesn't bark and is super well behaved. At our realtors suggestion, we actually brought her with us on all our apartment visits. That was a big help bc we were able to convince apt owners and landlords to make an exception for her due to her good behavior. She's also part Pitt, and so we also have that breed bias barrier to deal with.



@Tony Yang so cute! How handsome - here's my lady.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone have Jack e-mail? I want to send him a message.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 29, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Does anyone have Jack e-mail? I want to send him a message.



hey - i'll DM you.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 29, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Does anyone have Jack e-mail? I want to send him a message.



This scene went through my head when I read "I want to send him a message"


----------



## Operator (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm most likely going to request to be taken off the waitlist. There's no way I can afford to pay the holding fee or the move to NYC. Let alone any other expenses while I'm waiting for student loans to disburse. FML


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 29, 2017)

Operator said:


> I'm most likely going to request to be taken off the waitlist. There's no way I can afford to pay the holding fee or the move to NYC. Let alone any other expenses while I'm waiting for student loans to disburse. FML



did you get accepted?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 30, 2017)

Operator said:


> I'm most likely going to request to be taken off the waitlist. There's no way I can afford to pay the holding fee or the move to NYC. Let alone any other expenses while I'm waiting for student loans to disburse. FML



I'm sorry to hear that  
didn't realize they required a holding fee for waitlisted students as well...that's a tough spot


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 30, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> I'm sorry to hear that
> didn't realize they required a holding fee for waitlisted students as well...that's a tough spot



I don't think there is a holding fee... I think he means if he gets accepted the $800 to hold his spot. Otherwise I wasn't told about the holding fee.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 30, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> So.. if my math is correct LOL... I could potentially get 27,900 over the course of the first year unless I did it wrong lol





Operator said:


> You're gonna get a lot more than that. Tuition is around $31k per semester. Plus you have to factor in the cost of living as well. Cost of Attendance (Tuition, rent, books, food, travel, etc) for the year is around $90k.



I think $90k is about right.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 30, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I think $90k is about right.



What are the odds of someone getting off the wait list? Anybody in your class from the wait list? Do you know how many are on the list?

If operator drops out then that's one less person for me to worry about lol


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 31, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I think $90k is about right.



I thought I was stressed about Chapman's 20k/semester!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 31, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> I thought I was stressed about Chapman's 20k/semester!



want to give up your spot?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 31, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> want to give up your spot?


I have no spot to give up. I didn't apply to Columbia.


----------



## Scott Gerlomes (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey guys,

I also was admitted and accepted a spot at Columbia. I'm excited to work with you guys soon; see you in the fall!


----------



## sevenyjo (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey, I have just accepted my offer and prepared to make the deposit (so weird they don't do it online). See you guys in fall!!! 
I'm moving from LA to NYC, so now guess it's the time to sell my car and take metro ....


----------



## HBG (Apr 3, 2017)

@clairewitchproject @Tony Yang @sevenyjo @Scott Gerlomes and those that are confirming attendance, wanna start up a facebook group? I'll start adding you guys with your full names on!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Apr 3, 2017)

HBG said:


> @clairewitchproject @Tony Yang @sevenyjo @Scott Gerlomes and those that are confirming attendance, wanna start up a facebook group? I'll start adding you guys with your full names on!



Can I just be in the group incase i get off the wait list lOL


----------



## clairewitchproject (Apr 3, 2017)

HBG said:


> @clairewitchproject @Tony Yang @sevenyjo @Scott Gerlomes and those that are confirming attendance, wanna start up a facebook group? I'll start adding you guys with your full names on!



greta idea @HBG - thanks for setting that up  

and welcome @sevenyjo and @Scott Gerlomes - congrats on accepting your offers. is it weird to anyone else that we'll be students again? i'm such a nerd, but i'm kinda dying to see a booklist....


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 3, 2017)

HBG said:


> @clairewitchproject @Tony Yang @sevenyjo @Scott Gerlomes and those that are confirming attendance, wanna start up a facebook group? I'll start adding you guys with your full names on!


Totally down! Let me know if you have trouble finding my profile haha

@BGF also responded early on saying she would be attending! So add her to the list  @ireneyang and @Cecil you guys any closer to a decision?

There are three more people who got accepted according to the google sheets @Guac @BT and @;;l,?


----------



## HBG (Apr 3, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Totally down! Let me know if you have trouble finding my profile haha
> 
> @BGF also responded early on saying she would be attending! So add her to the list  @ireneyang and @Cecil you guys any closer to a decision?
> 
> There are three more people who got accepted according to the google sheets @Guac @BT and @;;l,?


Tony, I think I sent you a message on facebook. Hope it's you haha.

I'll DM @BGF for her name.


----------



## BGF (Apr 3, 2017)

I might be missing the literature on this, but does anyone know when classes start (early September vs. mid-September)? And is there an orientation beforehand?

Working freelance production now so trying to squeeze in oneeee last gig


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 3, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> greta idea @HBG - thanks for setting that up
> 
> and welcome @sevenyjo and @Scott Gerlomes - congrats on accepting your offers. is it weird to anyone else that we'll be students again? i'm such a nerd, but i'm kinda dying to see a booklist....



How long has it been since you were in school? I just bought 8 or so filmmaking books off Amazon to read on my own and it'd be cool if there was overlap 


HBG said:


> Tony, I think I sent you a message on facebook. Hope it's you haha.
> 
> I'll DM @BGF for her name.


Nope it wasn't me haha. Look for the profile that has a golden retriever puppy yawning in it. I attended Michigan State. Hopefully that narrows it down


----------



## HBG (Apr 3, 2017)

BGF said:


> I might be missing the literature on this, but does anyone know when classes start (early September vs. mid-September)? And is there an orientation beforehand?
> 
> Working freelance production now so trying to squeeze in oneeee last gig


If I'm not mistaken it's early September with Orientation before.


----------



## HBG (Apr 3, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> How long has it been since you were in school? I just bought 8 or so filmmaking books off Amazon to read on my own and it'd be cool if there was overlap
> 
> Nope it wasn't me haha. Look for the profile that has a golden retriever puppy yawning in it. I attended Michigan State. Hopefully that narrows it down


Yup it was you! Check your message requests.


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 3, 2017)

BGF said:


> I might be missing the literature on this, but does anyone know when classes start (early September vs. mid-September)? And is there an orientation beforehand?
> 
> Working freelance production now so trying to squeeze in oneeee last gig



According to their website, classes start on September 5th. Registration starts August 28th, but I'm not sure if that qualifies as our orientation.


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 3, 2017)

HBG said:


> Yup it was you! Check your message requests.


Just sent you a friend request! I forgot that messages from non-friends on FB don't pop up as notifications.


----------



## BGF (Apr 3, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> According to their website, classes start on September 5th. Registration starts August 28th, but I'm not sure if that qualifies as our orientation.



Thanks!! I'll just assume things might start moving end of August (and enjoy the break if it's later haha).


----------



## clairewitchproject (Apr 3, 2017)

BGF said:


> I might be missing the literature on this, but does anyone know when classes start (early September vs. mid-September)? And is there an orientation beforehand?
> 
> Working freelance production now so trying to squeeze in oneeee last gig



I asked @Patrick Clement this question over the weekend. There is an orientation to be aware of before the classes begin. Don't have exact dates though. 

Also work freelance so I'm trying to not take any jobs that go past August 20th....hopefully I'm leaving enough of a window for the CU orientation stuff.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Apr 3, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> How long has it been since you were in school? I just bought 8 or so filmmaking books off Amazon to read on my own and it'd be cool if there was overlap
> 
> Nope it wasn't me haha. Look for the profile that has a golden retriever puppy yawning in it. I attended Michigan State. Hopefully that narrows it down



Almost 6 years  

And bought a new backpack yesterday...because my inner 9-year-old is going bananas and wants to know when we can start buying Lisa Frank folders....


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 3, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> What are the odds of someone getting off the wait list? Anybody in your class from the wait list? Do you know how many are on the list?


I am not sure exactly, but I know lots of people get in off the waitlist. 



SaltyDornishman said:


> I thought I was stressed about Chapman's 20k/semester!


I,,,V....Y...L..E..A..G..U...E
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Scott Gerlomes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I also was admitted and accepted a spot at Columbia. I'm excited to work with you guys soon; see you in the fall!


Welcome!



sevenyjo said:


> Hey, I have just accepted my offer and prepared to make the deposit (so weird they don't do it online). See you guys in fall!!!
> I'm moving from LA to NYC, so now guess it's the time to sell my car and take metro ....


Welcome!



BGF said:


> I might be missing the literature on this, but does anyone know when classes start (early September vs. mid-September)? And is there an orientation beforehand?
> 
> Working freelance production now so trying to squeeze in oneeee last gig


I think in our year it started at the end of August?


----------



## Cecil (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm going to Columbia, so I'll see you this fall!


----------



## ireneyang (Apr 3, 2017)

@Tony Yang @HBG Yup I'll be attending! Please include me into the Facebook group  PM me if you have trouble finding me profile


----------



## sevenyjo (Apr 7, 2017)

Have you guys all received your admission packages? I remember they said expecting the package in 2 weeks, but I still haven’t got mine yet. Wondering if it’s lost on the way….. 

For those who have it now, how big is the package? and what’s in it?


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 7, 2017)

sevenyjo said:


> Have you guys all received your admission packages? I remember they said expecting the package in 2 weeks, but I still haven’t got mine yet. Wondering if it’s lost on the way…..
> 
> For those who have it now, how big is the package? and what’s in it?



I haven't gotten anything via physical mail, but if you check your application status on the Columbia website, it should have the Dean's Letter, Chair's Letter, a Getting Started PDF, Financial Aid Information, and Important Deadlines.

Update: Just called the admissions office and they will be sending a hard copy of everything I mentioned above on Monday.


----------



## chelseahuo (Apr 8, 2017)

HBG said:


> Tony, I think I sent you a message on facebook. Hope it's you haha.
> 
> I'll DM @BGF for her name.


Hi everyone! I also accepted the offer, so please add me to the facebook group! Excited!


----------



## sevenyjo (Apr 10, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> I haven't gotten anything via physical mail, but if you check your application status on the Columbia website, it should have the Dean's Letter, Chair's Letter, a Getting Started PDF, Financial Aid Information, and Important Deadlines.
> 
> Update: Just called the admissions office and they will be sending a hard copy of everything I mentioned above on Monday.




Thanks!!! I've seen the letters online. Just wondering where is my admission package lol


----------



## Cecil (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey guys! Have any of you received your admission packages? They were supposed to send them last week or that's what I thought...


----------



## BGF (Apr 18, 2017)

I received mine this past Thursday-- and I'm in NY, so it didn't have far to travel. It's just a physical copy of what we've already gotten.


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 18, 2017)

I got mine yesterday and I'm in DC. It's probably just the ground mail taking time to reach everybody.


----------



## Cecil (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm in Chile, so I guess it's a matter of time


----------



## Tony Yang (Apr 18, 2017)

Cecil said:


> I'm in Chile, so I guess it's a matter of time


Unrelated, but I was in Chile 2 years ago for travel! It was beautiful. Bulk of the trip I was in Argentina, but I went to the Patagonia, then went to Chile.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Apr 18, 2017)

So.... I'm going to need one of you to just not be able to afford to go.... so, i can get off the waiting list..... k thanks!!!


----------



## Operator (Apr 19, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> So.... I'm going to need one of you to just not be able to afford to go.... so, i can get off the waiting list..... k thanks!!!


I just requested to be removed from the waitlist. Hopefully that will help. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got in! Please be sure to come back to the site after attending a while to let everyone know how the school is.

Here's the review page for the school on FilmSchool.org:

Columbia University - Creative Producing (M.F.A.)


----------

